

Our new 3beards job board for startups - imhobson
http://www.3-beards.com/jobs

======
DanBC
Good luck and everything, but don't you think calling a jobs board "3 beards"
and calling the email update "the 'stache" is problematic in a country with
strict anti-discrimination law?

